# 125g diy stand with photos



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

125g diy stand with photos
i search idea for my canopy... i add door later...


































































































to continue...


----------



## maxim240sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Very nice so far. What ya have planned on the doors?


----------



## vipermagic (Jun 20, 2010)

nice! very stout.


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

for the door i think to copy another setup in my house made with 1x3 and sheet of lambri in certer
for the canopy maybe i use 1x3 and some decorative side...

i buy glass top later to avoid moisture on my canopy... (100$)
maybe i look ffo made one myself with precut glass... (30$)

some picture with fish in the tank...










































to continue...


----------



## TheBanker (Jun 14, 2008)

nice fish tank and stand.


----------



## electyellowdude (Feb 18, 2010)

that is a nice tank! and stand!


----------



## SCARF_ACE1981 (Sep 27, 2004)

very nice!! love the rock work


----------



## LEG-IT (Jun 25, 2010)

awesome tank, like the layout,
how did you get the background so black, what material did you use>

Noobish question but dont you have to cycle your tank before placing fish in?

OR can you just put the fish in?


----------



## nauTik (Mar 18, 2009)

I love the aquascaping in that tank, and some beautiful fish! really great job :thumb:


----------



## bou (Dec 8, 2005)

some photo with door and the glass top...


































the cycle was made on a 77g before...
i sell the 77g and buy a 125g...
i also can use my bio media on other tank in my fishroom...


----------

